# My 2012 tippler



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Here are fledged 2012 tipplers and my yellow still weaning.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)




----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

Nice Looking Young


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

very pretty birds


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Thanks. .


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

good looking birds!


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Gurbir Brar B.C. said:


> good looking birds!


Thanks, you've started breeding yet this year? If not what do you have planned?

My brothers all into these bronzes, personally I'm after straight blue bars and I am also a fan of these self yellows. Hopefully, just maybe we could breed a true dun (blue bar dilute spread) as well.
The good thing is we have many genes to work with and are adding more so in time we should have a huge variety. That's the goal at least.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

I haven't started breeding this year, only have 1 pair on 3 day old squabs right now. I put this pair together already for the fun of it cause I don't plan to start actually breeding until mid-March.

I'm working with 8 pairs this year. Cut back from 15 pairs from last year. It's a mix of tipplers/Pakistani high flier breeders.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Must still be cold up there. High today in Phoenix is 79°F / 26°C. I like all the birds it's just the bronzes are awesome. They all need the most work to improve. I know someone who keeps only ash yellow (cream) bar tipplers. Could never just one color.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

On average during the day its close to 10 degrees celsius and at night 2-4 degrees. So it is pretty cold but most of the guys started breeding about 2 weeks ago. I'll start breeding mid-March and my last round will be hatching around mid-July so I'll probably only have 2 rounds of babies for both my high fliers/tipplers and my racers.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

2 more little ones


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Great looking birds! You have a nice variety of colour


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

well, I wanted to pick my favorite one.. but just can't.. they are all so nice.


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Nice mix of colors. Must be great watching them fly! They all look healthy and beautiful.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, I'm glad the mix of colors is liked. It is what I'm going for. I have a lot more coming. I'll post them as they leave the breeding loft.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Nice YBs, I have very similar birds
But no bronze


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Next 6 out


----------



## rx9s (Oct 19, 2007)

There Looking Nice.Them bands look Big.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Size 7. They are big though. Going only with small bands next year. All the birds after these are also personal banded with size 7 seamless.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Nice birds

I have a question, what is the difference between pakistani high flyers and these tipplers, they look very similar to my HF's


----------



## shakilfc009 (Mar 15, 2012)

nice..........keep it up


----------



## Birdman79 (Aug 9, 2007)

Pijlover said:


> Nice birds
> 
> I have a question, what is the difference between pakistani high flyers and these tipplers, they look very similar to my HF's


Pakistani's fly high,tipplers fly like yoyos(up and down).Pakistanis like to fly solo,tipplers kit.


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Thanks I'm going for about 100. Other than what has been said tipplers are generally smaller and shorter than pakistanis HF I believe. Never had them side by side. People keep English tipplers in Pakistan also. So you could be seeing them or mixes.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

Print Tippler said:


> Thanks I'm going for about 100. Other than what has been said tipplers are generally smaller and shorter than pakistanis HF I believe. Never had them side by side. People keep English tipplers in Pakistan also. So you could be seeing them or mixes.


Best of luck!!
I wish i could have some of those tipplers


----------



## Vova (Mar 27, 2012)

Nice birds


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Next two


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Here are the next 4. The dilute tort was a surprise.hard to take good photos with a phone.










Dilute silver bar grizzle sooty.


----------



## Pijlover (May 5, 2010)

I like the dilute one, good looking
When you are planning to fly them?


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Thanks, they are coming out okay. Still a lot of breeding and selecting. I already am flying them if your referring to the birds as a whole. That last group of 8 or so I just got out for the third time today. Went kinda slow with them. But Im just trap training and letting them out as I go right now. Trust me I know it's not ideal. It's like a constant trap training but it's okay the older birds teach the younger and they learn things faster. These next 4 I'm going to try to get out faster. I like to give them about 3 days of just sitting in the loft followed by acouple days of trap training then they go out and if they trap I'm good. They don't fly long enough out here so I don't try. Just leisurely flying which is what I wanted from the beginning. Sometimes it's best to leave the competition to others and just enjoy the birds. That being said I am breeding for certain things.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Great looking birds! 

Just curious but on average how much time do they spend in the air? (I know the climate and location effects them greatly)


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

Right now less than an hour a lot of the time. But I stopped flying them in small groups and just fly them in mass, and almost every day. Of my 2011 birds I bred I only have 4 right now in my flying loft. I can't remember now but I think in all there may be around 15 2011 birds in my flying loft. The vast majority are young birds and like I stated before I'm tossing in the fledglings as they come. I'm not able to flag them as much as I would like to be honest. They are very comfortable outside sitting around. I don't have a hawk problem trust me on that. These birds sure know it too. The older ones don't come down panting really unless it's peak heat of summer. Who knows what that will bring. I had a seperate group that I was homing but decided to stop. I may pick it back up. A group of 7 that I got out 3 miles north, west, and east. 2 miles south due to a mountain and ending road. Homing may be the direction I head with them to keep them flying good. Maybe later when I'm not breeding they will fly better but when you break a lot of the guidelines what can you expect. 

I guess what I'm really trying to put into words is: there flying is poor right now to my standards, but I am in no way trying to get 16 hour birds. Just not worth it all to me and is contrary to what I really want. Which is lots of different looking but still the same breed in the sky. They can do hours, which is common in the morning if I let them out at dawn. If I just sat around and flagged them when they were getting low I would get loads more time out of them. The old birds can take the but my young birds may land elsewhere close by. I'd rather them not fly and land on my loft than over flag them and see them on my neighbors horse shade or shed roof. Those kinds of habits can be bad. There's my always long winded response to a question.

I guess to add a lot of the birds from 2011 I saw do 5-6 hours last fall but they are not doing much more than 40 minutes sometimes. But then again I don't keep times on them unless I let them out in the morning. I go in and outside a lot and don't know if they are flying or have landed.


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

*nice looking young birds*


----------

